# Minn kota puck issues



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Minn Kota has been so helpful any time I've needed assistance that I've come to expect it from them (and from the first I've very carefully never mentioned that I'm a guide..). Sounds to me as though you need a new remote (that RF failure is the only sign my last one ever gave that I'd be needing a new remote...). If you do get a remote it will again need to be paired to your unit (and that was the case the last time I contacted them and their tech talked me through the needed procedure). How old is your remote? If under two years old they'll replace it under warranty - no charge... 

If it were me, I'd be re-contacting MK and asking for assistance - while making sure they had all the facts of my situation before asking for help. I will agree with anyone that their phone system isn't the best - particularly if you're on hold for a while and not sure you're still connected. Hang in there and give them a second chance - you might be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Over two years. So not under warranty which is fine is fine. But I’ll give em another call and see if they can help me out to see if there’s a solution for the jog feature. Hopefully a new remote fixes it as well


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

The dreaded RF failure. Remote shit the bed, period, according to MK. I had this happen with some friends in town last year. Mine was still under warranty but MK didn’t have a single remote to send. Dude was very apologetic but couldn’t get me one for over a month. None for sale across the internet/stores, everyone sold out. I did find one mini at a cabeles out of state and got that one in a week. I now keep the mini with the batteries out stashed in my emergency kit on the boat just in case. The MK guy said it happens mostly because of some water seepage into the remote, usually after changing a battery.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's what happened to mine (the full sized remote...) but Minn Kota did have a replacement and had it to me in just a few days.. By then, though, I already had a mini remote and was using it daily so that nice new full sized remote, it's my back-up... and very carefully in secure dry storage on my skiff..


----------

